# Some help identifying snake/dragon/frog??



## GijsSmulders (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi guys,

I've bought a new camera and was very excited to try it out on wildlife so I've gone for a few walks and drives around Cairns and came across some nice specimen. I just have some trouble identifying them.
I think the snake is a coastal carpet but the scales on top of his head look very different from photo's I've looked up. I'm pretty sure the second guy is a juvenile water dragon and I've no idea what kind of frog it is.
I would appreciate it if someone could give me some help with this.

Cheers Gijs


----------



## Shotta (Apr 22, 2012)

The python in the first pic is a scrub python!
nice pics by the way


----------



## MathewB (Apr 22, 2012)

Pics 4-5, that looks like a baby EWD to me


----------



## GijsSmulders (Apr 22, 2012)

Haha yeah ofcourse, I've looked up pretty much every python I could think of but totally forgot about a scrubby.
Cheers mate


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 22, 2012)

definatly a scrub... not sure bout the lizard or frog though sorry.


----------



## vicherps (Apr 22, 2012)

scrub python, cane toad and maybe a juvie water dragon


----------



## GijsSmulders (Apr 22, 2012)

vicherps said:


> scrub python, cane toad and maybe a juvie water dragon



Thanks, haha bit embarrissing it's a cane toad and not a frog at all. I'm still learning


----------



## noved (Apr 22, 2012)

scrubbie,Nobbi dragon,cane toad


----------



## saratoga (Apr 22, 2012)

Scrub Python, Baby Eastern Water Dragon, young Cane Toad


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 22, 2012)

Scrubbie (yearling maybe), Eastern water dragon juvie , cane toad juvie lol good finds though and love pic #5


----------



## Bushman (Apr 22, 2012)

saratoga said:


> Scrub Python, Baby Eastern Water Dragon, young Cane Toad


I agree with Saratoga. 
By the way, pic#5(IMG_0883.jpg) is a good shot. 8)


----------



## GijsSmulders (Apr 22, 2012)

Why do you think it's a Nobbi?


----------



## Bushman (Apr 22, 2012)

Python-Lover4lyf said:


> Scrubbie (yearling maybe), Eastern water dragon juvie , cane toad juvie lol good finds though and love pic #5


That's cheeky!


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 22, 2012)

yeah ...  haha lol was bored


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 22, 2012)

Agreed Scrub, water dragon and toad


----------

